# Datenbankentwurf: Immer das gleiche Problem!



## MeThree (28. Jan 2009)

Hey Leute

Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr eine Datenbank entwirft?
Ich benutze das sagenhaft coole Programm VisualParadigm dafür. Aber: Welcher Diagrammtyp ist geeignet, um einerseits das Datenmodell zu entwerfen, aber andererseits auch nachvollziehbar einen Use-Case zu integrieren?

Beispiel: Ich entwerfe ein Datenmodell, wo User anderen Usern Nachrichten schicken können. Demnach gibt es also die Entitäten User und Nachricht.

Ich habe es immer sehr gerne so, das ich nicht einfach nur leere nichtssagende Tabellen mit bloßen Spaltenbezeichnungen im Entwurf sehe, sondern bitte auch gleich ein paar Recordsets als Beispiel!

So das man an dem Modell gleich sieht: AHH!!! Der User "Peter" hat dem User "Miriam" eine Nachricht mit dem Text "Hey Schnecke! Was geht?!" geschickt.

Versteht ihr was ich meine? Klar versteht ihr das. Ihr seid Java-Programmierer. Blöde Frage :shock:  

Ich habe bis heute keinen geeigneten Diagrammtypen gefunden, in dem ich beides unterbringen kann! Die Verknüpfungslinien für Referenzen sollen dann idealerweise direkt vom Beispiel aus gehen, müssen aber nicht.

Ist echt schwer, anschauliche Diagramme zu erstellen. Bloße Spaltennamen finde ich nicht wirklich anschaulich. Ich will immer direkt Beispiele was da wohl drin stehen könnte.

Gruß
Franz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Jan 2009)

Meinst du sowas wie Entity Relationship Model / Diagramm?

p.s.: wie du ein Datenmodell in einen Use Case "integrierst" würd mich ja mal intressieren, sind schließlich zwei komplett verschiedene Dinge. In nem Use Case hat sowas nix zu suchen imo


----------



## MeThree (28. Jan 2009)

Na ja, mit "Use Case" meine ich ein konkretes Beispiel.

Wir werden doch viel schlauer aus einer Datenstruktur, wenn wir auch beispielhaft ein paar Inhalte sehen.
Im ER-Diagramm kann ich auch keine beispielhaften Daten eingeben. Das ER-Diagramm ist quasi das nackte Datenmodell, ohne Daten. Entity Relationship eben. Also nur die Beziehungen zwischen den Entitäten.
Was ja noch nicht die Daten beinhaltet.

Derzeit handhabe ich es so, das ich neben jeder Entität (Abbildung der "Tabellenstruktur", sozusagen) eine Textbox mit Table einfüge, dort die Spalten mühsam eintippe und den Beispiel-Datensatz eingebe. Vielleicht kennt jemand einen eleganteren Weg.

 :autsch:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Jan 2009)

sorry aber ich werd aus dir nicht schlau. Nach dem ersten Post dachte ich du suchst eine Diagrammart um die Daten und deren Beziehungen richtig darzustellen bzw. um überhaupt auf ein ordentliches Datenmodell zu kommen. Nach dem letzten Post würde ich sagen du suchst ein Tool um Zufallsdaten in deine DB einzufügen.

Da gibt es z.b dieses: http://dbmonster.kernelpanic.pl/

Das hat dann aber wiederum nichts mit deinem ersten post zu tun.

p.s.: ein Use Case ist ein Anwendungsfall und geht eher richtung funktionalität als in richtung Daten

p.s.2: Wenn ich schon wieder nicht das richtige aus deinem Post herausinterpretieren konnte, dann formulier bitte nochmal *klar* und deutlich was du suchst / dein problem ist / du haben willst


----------



## MeThree (28. Jan 2009)

Ich suche eine Diagrammart, mit der ich folgendes darstellen kann:

- Das Datenmodell bestehend aus den Tabellen, Spalten, Datentypen sowie den Beziehungen zwischen den Tabellen 
- UND: Gleichzeitig (!) beispielhafte Datensätze im Datenmodell, welche ein konkretes Beispiel geben wie die Daten in den Tabellen aussehen könnten. Der Anschaulichkeit halber.

In Visual Paradigm muss ich mit Text-Boxen im ER-Diagramm herum tricksen, was mir sehr suboptimal erscheint...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (29. Jan 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht dass es sowas gibt. 

Möglichkeiten:
- nicht grad optimal: Excel
- SQL Client + Screenshots

Wobei ich mir über den Sinn immernoch nicht im Klaren bin. Jeder der ein bischen Ahnung hat kann mit nem Schema (auch ohne Beispiel) was anfangen und jeder Laie wird mit sowas überfordert sein und ein anderer Weg wäre wohl der bessere.


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

MeThree hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich suche eine Diagrammart, mit der ich folgendes darstellen kann:
> 
> - Das Datenmodell bestehend aus den Tabellen, Spalten, Datentypen sowie den Beziehungen zwischen den Tabellen
> - UND: Gleichzeitig (!) beispielhafte Datensätze im Datenmodell, welche ein konkretes Beispiel geben wie die Daten in den Tabellen aussehen könnten. Der Anschaulichkeit halber.


Nimm ein ganz einfaches ER-Diagramm mit Kommentaren und mach's nicht komplizierter als notwendig!

Ebenius


----------



## MeThree (29. Jan 2009)

Yep, da bin ich im Moment... ER Diagramm mit Kommentaren. Glücklich bin ich damit aber nicht...

Das Datensätze gut fürs Verständnis sind, zeigen doch immer wieder die Beispiele, wenn versucht wird etwas bzgl. Datenbank zu erklären. Da tauchen dann regelmäßig nicht nur Tabellenstrukturen sondern auch Datensätze auf. Ganz so sinnfrei ist es dann doch nicht  :wink:


----------

